# Hands free with my car's bluetooth



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got the Nexus 7 2013 16 GB WiFi version. I was planning on having this setup on my car:

- Phone as hot-spot wifi (works)

- Nexus 7 connect to car's bluetooth as head unit (works partially, more below)

- Stream music to bluetooth Miccus Rx music A2DP music receiver (works)

- Use car's hands free with Nexus 7 to answer and make calls (not working)

The tablet connect's to my car, but when I receaive a call (CSipSimple, SIP, Voip, Skype, Viber, etc etc) no call audio is coming through car's speakers.

You would say: Get your phone to do that! true but I have Samsung Galaxy S2 and S3 both running CyanogenMod 11 and hands free is not working. At all. I have been searching for many hours and nights but nothing. So I was hoping by getting the Nexus 7 I would be able to do that. But so far nothing is working.

Any idea on how to turn the Nexus 7 WiFi edition into a "phone" so that my car can detect it as such, and the tablet would send it's call audio through my car's bluetooth.

Ruunig Android 4.4.4 from Google. No custom ROM, pure Google.

please help. I only have 7 days window for returning the the tablet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mzisman (Aug 4, 2014)

My less than elegant work around:

Samsung HS3000 synced to phone and Tablet. Tablet talk connects phone and Tablet. Tablet can make and answer calls through tablet talk. Audio is routed from phone to HS3000 to a 3.5mm into the stereo (for me that is just an input selector since I have no HU).

I run a usb to a charger so that the HS3000 never dies.


----------

